# Pedals



## Munchkinfairy (Jul 20, 2007)

What do you clean yours with?? I have never cleaned mine :? and whilst hoovering the other day noticed they are well grubby. I need them cleaning, which I suppose I can do with damp cloth, but does anyone actually use anything on them to make them come up better, but that is obviously safe and will not make your foot slip?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I just use hot water with some sort of cleaning agent and a small nail brush on mine, as wouldn't want to risk them being slippy with any products


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Meguiars APC and a small detailing brush


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Diluted Virosol and a small nail brush

Dave


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I cover mine in honey and lick them clean


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> I cover mine in honey and lick them clean


Perv


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

BAMTT said:


> I cover mine in honey and lick them clean


What about the pedals though   :lol:


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

i just bought some new ones (TTShop) when they failed to clean up easily & the rubber bits looked worn.... prior to that, water & terry cloth.

TTitan


----------

